# Frame painting near Mountain View?



## Gregzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there,
Does anyone know of a place I can get a steel frame/fork set painted somewhere near Mountain View (I guess anywhere on the bottom half of the peninsula or in San Jose)?

Thanks!
Greg


----------



## GiddyHitch (Jul 31, 2013)

Trailhead Cyclery advertises that they can paint frames. I assume that they farm it out to a specialist. Be advised that they are primarily a mtb shop.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

If you're willing to drive you can check out Joe the Painter in watsonville. 

joesbicyclepainting.com at Directnic

I had a good experience with him.


----------

